# Cruising Brazil



## capecodphyllis (Dec 7, 2006)

Does anyone have any input on what it's like to cruise in Brazil? I can't find anything on the Internet, as most Americans stop at Panama before returning or cutting through.

I would be curious to know what slip and mooring fees are like. As well as sailing conditions, piracy, etc. 

Any good websites that I missed? Or cruising guide suggestions?

I've read that the monetary exchange rate is great - if you have dollars. Supposedly, you can purchase a luxury three bedroom apartment in the best areas for 80,000 USD. Right across from the best beaches. And a beautiful single-family home for 150,000 USD.

An excellent lunch - I've read - would run you 2.50 USD. The 'Great Escapes' website has lots of info in this regard, but nothing cruising-related.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'm with you, this is a potential area a couple years from now when I come back from Costa Rica


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Cruzing in Brazil*

look www.velejar.com or www.popa.com.br. Brazil its great, the people are very nice and friendly ant there are alot of places to visit. The dolar is about 1dlr=3Reales.

Other place with english information is: http://www.noonsite.com/Countries/Brazil

If you continue to south yo have the Rio de la Plata with Buenos Aires and Uruguay.

Good Winds from Uruguay!

Miguel-Little Mo 
www.ycu.org.uy


----------

